# Freight Train Derailment



## AutoTrDvr (Jul 11, 2012)

See

 of the burning freight cars. Evacuations in/near the town are in progress.
I hope no one was hurt... and I trust this is not affecting any passenger service...


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 11, 2012)

If it's in Columbus, Ohio, no Amtrak trains even go within 100 miles or so of Columbus. So I'd say no, it won't affect any Amtrak trains!


----------

